# Clowance Estate



## sasha123 (Apr 25, 2009)

We were owners of fixed weeks at clowance for some time. All of the sudden, Clowance was purchased by Seasons Holiday which coincided with a considerable increase in the maintenance charges. We were offered to switch to Seasons (for a small fortune) to receive the lower maintenance charges offer!

The standards slipped considerably since the purchase by Seasons and as for the customer service, what customer service?! We were bullied and insulted and accused of lying by the MANAGER of Clowance, and it’s all because we complained about the some of the fittings in our unit (definitely not a 5*!!). As the maintenance charges increased so much, we did expect this to be reflected in the standard of the accommodation. And when we complained to Seasons (as the new owners), we were asked to write a letter which we never received a reply to. Although, we initially enjoyed our experience in Clowance, great location and the very nice grounds. Also we would like to mention that some of the staff were very pleasant and helpful. However, our overall experience with Clowance and Seasons left us feeling that we were dealing with a bunch of crooks not to be trusted. We decided to cut our losses and relinquish the deeds back to the company in return of £350 per week. We did receive the cheque without a covering letter or any legal document indicating the relinquishment of the deeds. When we contacted them, we were sent a compliment slip with a scribble stating that the deeds were relinquished. This was hardly a legal document and when we contacted the manager (Kara James) requesting a letter from the company, she refused and put the phone down! We did eventually receive the legal document requested though our solicitor. 

There is a definite scheme trying to squeeze Clowance owners out. The general feel was that we were dealing with highly unprofessional people who had something to hide! We lost some money, but life is way to short to be wasted dealing with such rubbish.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 25, 2009)

Sasha,

Welcome to Tug!  Thanks for posting.  I just learned about Seasons this week from another poster in a different thread. I was surprised by the poor service you received from such a large vacation company.

If you decide to join Tug, one of the benefits is access to the Tug Resort Review section.  Tug is a great community.

Again, Welcome!


Richard


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 26, 2009)

Many of these large timeshare companies try to get their hooks into independent resorts and then squeeze out the members.  DRI is now doing that at Wychnor Park in the UK.  Festiva and Celebrity are doing it everywhere they can in their US based resorts.  Independent resorts need to slam the door in the face of such comanies when they show up.


----------



## Rmelnyk (Jun 14, 2009)

I thought Clowance was the pits other than the dining room.
Roman


----------



## Keitht (Jun 15, 2009)

Rmelnyk said:


> I thought Clowance was the pits other than the dining room.
> Roman



Would you care to expand on that??  We were there a couple of years ago and thoroughly enjoyed the place.  Admittedly that was before the new owners really got their claws into the place.


----------

